# CWC guard



## mrg (May 10, 2019)

Looking for a 39-42 original paint black guard, different from the pre 39 and straight stay frames, taller rear brackets because of the kicked up stay's, need for my 39 Straw & black un-equipted Zep & 42 blk & wht 3 gill so og black but chrome would do. later version than the one saladshooter is looking for. don't post here, send message because I don't always check here. Thanks


----------



## Lynchwrench (May 12, 2019)

I have a few of them.


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2019)

up top


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2019)

^


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 21, 2019)

I may have one ... i look after work today
Bob


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2019)

up


----------



## KevinM (May 23, 2019)

Is this one that would work for you?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cl...089071?hash=item5d8b7b8eef:g:dlkAAOSwuaVc5aam


----------



## mrg (May 26, 2019)

Looks close but looking for OG paint or chrome. Thanks anyway


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2019)

BB


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 5, 2019)

What do you think about this one







James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 5, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> What do you think about this oneView attachment 1010274View attachment 1010275
> 
> 
> James Frazier (209) 481-9464
> jfkiller53@aol.com



And I'll take the wheels Jim!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 5, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> What do you think about this oneView attachment 1010274View attachment 1010275
> 
> 
> James Frazier (209) 481-9464
> jfkiller53@aol.com




That looks good! They make smaller rivets for that front bracket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2019)

Turned out to be blue!


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2019)

bb


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jun 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2019)

it


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2019)

Bmmmp


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2019)

bump it


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2019)

Bump it!


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2019)

It


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump it up


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2019)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Dec 15, 2019)

TTT


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 16, 2019)

Kind of a broad range......... You might want to consider posting pictures of the bike and guard you are looking for.


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2019)

Pictures have been in the first post from day one.


----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump It Up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 14, 2020)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

UP!


----------



## mrg (Jan 31, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2020)

It up!


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone!


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2020)

Bumpppp!


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## mrg (Aug 5, 2020)

TTT


----------



## justrust (Aug 9, 2020)

mrg said:


> Looking for a 39-42 guard, different from the pre 39 and straight stay frames, taller rear brackets because of the kicked up stay's, need for my 39 Straw & black un-equipted Zep & 42 blk & wht 3 gill so black but chrome would do. later version than the one saladshooter is looking for. don't post here, send message because I don't always check here. Thanks                                               View attachment 995694
> 
> View attachment 995695
> 
> ...



There is one on ebay


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2020)

Link?


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2021)

Got one that's a repaint but have to post pics because I'm still looking for a OG black one.


----------

